# Work Rights for Spouse of a Student in Australia



## verma85anu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My wife is going to apply for a Masters program in Computer Science in Australia. I would be accompanying her on spouse visa. Current Australian visa rules allows the spouse to work full time on this visa.

I wanted to have some opinion of expats staying in Australia. Is it difficult to find a job on spouse visa in Australia or is it easier? I know that this would also depend on the complete profile but in general what has been the experience of people who have found job on spouse visa before. Our intention is that she will continue her studies and I will support her by working there. I come from a Credit Risk Analytics background and have close to 7 years of experience. 

Please help us guys.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

In general, it can be difficult. Many employers don't understand visa entitlements, they'll simply see that you have a temporary visa which may or may not, depending on the visa she gets, allow you to work full-time or only part-time. So you may need to be flexible in what type of work you're willing to do, and you may need to be persistent in explaining to potential employers what work you can do.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife is going to apply for a Masters program in Computer Science in Australia. I would be accompanying her on spouse visa. Current Australian visa rules allows the spouse to work full time on this visa..


(_Work Rights for Spouse of a Student in Australia_)

Just to clarify for some other readers; Most Dependent family members of a Student Visa holder can only work up to *40 hours per fortnight*.

Those that relate to primary visa holders who have commenced a course towards a *masters *or doctoral degree and holds a subclass 573 (Higher education sector), 574 (Postgraduate research sector) or 576 (Foreign Affairs or Defence Sector) student visa, have *no limit* on the number of hours they may work.

_Yours would appear to be one of those with no limit._

From an Employers point of view, the person is in Australia temporarily while their partner is a student and could leave at any time.

Each individual employer will decide how that might affect their business, and if they prefer someone more permanent.

Most employers, if they have sufficient local applicants, will choose permanent, unless the student visa holder is so much better than everyone else.


----------



## verma85anu (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for replying guys.

Sounds logical that employers may prefer someone with an Australian PR visa for a permanent job. But I guess for skilled contractual jobs they might hire someone on a spouse visa too. So as maggie pointed out correctly that one should be flexible in going for different kind of jobs.

But again a question here. The post study visa also is a temporary visa and one may chose to apply for the PR visa later or extend the post study visa. But there are chances that one might not want to renew it and instead come back to own country. So wont employers keep this in mind that post study visa is also a temporary visa and be hesitant in offering permanent roles to the student after studies. This thought just came to my mind.

But then I have seen some of my contacts in Australia who went on a student visa and secured full time positions after studies. So this contradicts with my thoughts.

Can anyone throw some light on this.



JandE said:


> (_Work Rights for Spouse of a Student in Australia_)
> 
> Just to clarify for some other readers; Most Dependent family members of a Student Visa holder can only work up to *40 hours per fortnight*.
> 
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> Can anyone throw some light on this.


The only real answer is: Anything Is Possible... or not..

There are many Citizens born here, who can't find work, no matter how hard they try.

There are people on Tourist Visas (not allowed to work) that get work...

It's a big mix...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

A lot of employers will consider the visas from a very black and white perspective.... permanent visa they will hire and any temporary visa is too much trouble if your ability to remain is unpredictable.


----------

